# best jetter nozzle with maximum thrust 3/8



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

hi folks you,ve proberbly read my other thread about my jetter, i just need you to share your experiences with the best jetter nozzles you,ve used that gives major thrust and blows the sh!t clean away, also that can cut small roots, maybe you can suggest a good all rounder nozzle, i,m using 3/8 hose. i,ve heard warth hog are the best but dam pricey


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You are going to find that there are a variety of different nozzles you'll use and like in different applications.

The Warthog is certainly a good nozzle, I also like chain flail nozzles like the Root Rat...

You will find that there is no such thing as an all purpose nozzle but you will find that a number of different nozzles get the jobs done very well...

Here's the jetter's candy store...
http://www.jetterdepot.com/


----------



## countydrains (Nov 20, 2011)

what set up you got, i,e jetter,pump output pipe size nozzle types


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We have US Jetting 4018's with a wide assortment of nozzles...

4,000 psi / 18 gpm, 1/2" hose & 3/8' hose...


----------

